# Geeignetes DCF 77 Netzwerkteil gesucht



## visu90 (26 April 2012)

Hallo,

um mehrere Computer in einem Netzwerk miteinander zu synchronisieren benötige ich ein DCF 77 Netzwerkteil.
Ich finde schon was im Internet, aber entweder sind das gleich ganze Server oder wenn ich mal ein einfaches Teil finde geht aus der Beschreibung nicht hervor, ob es Netzwerkfähig ist.

Hier ist eins, das für mich geeignet wäre, wenn es Netzwerkfähig ist und alle PCs im Netzwerk Synchronisiert. Beim Anbieter, im Online-Shop, läuft das unter der Kategorie Netzwerktechnik. Aber aus der Produktbeschreibung sehe ich nicht ob dieses Gerät direkt in einem Netzwerk betrieben werden kann. Kann mir das vielleicht jemand sagen? Kennt sich einer von euch aus? Oder kann mir jemand was anderes empfehlen?

Hier der Link:
http://www.lindy.de/dcf-77-funkuhr-usb-version/20984.html

Gruß,
visu90


----------



## IBFS (26 April 2012)

Ich kenne nur so etwas: http://www.ipcas.de/produkte/ethernet-standalone-dcf77-gps-timeserver-ipntp.html

Frank


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Mai 2012)

und was spricht gegen SNTP oder NTP? Freeware auf dem "Server" installieren (an dem evtl. eine Funkuhr angeschlossen ist), die anderen PCs stellen die Uhr nach dem Server.


----------



## mogel (9 Mai 2012)

Moin,

steht doch auf der Seite da "USB-Version". Bleib nichts anderes übrig den Vorschlag von Oberchefe umzusetzen:



Oberchefe schrieb:


> und was spricht gegen SNTP oder NTP? Freeware auf dem "Server" installieren (an dem evtl. eine Funkuhr angeschlossen ist), die anderen PCs stellen die Uhr nach dem Server.



lokaler Rechner sync mit dem Gerät, Rest im Netzwerk mit dem Rechner. Software findest Du hier bei Meinberg -> http://www.meinberg.de/german/sw/ntp.htm.

Ich empfehle Dir aber das USB-Teil nach draußen zu hängen, Richtung Sendemast (glaube bei Paderborn).

hand, mogel


----------



## HerrKaleu (3 Juni 2013)

Ahoi,

ich habe heute eine PCI511 Karte mit dcf77 Aussenantenne der Fa. Meinberg installiert.

Alle Rechner und SPSen im Netzwerk laufen nun mit der gleichen Zeit.


Es gibt auch eine USB Variante der Fa. Meinberg.

Gruss
Thorsten
Der Support ist sehr gut.


----------

